# BANGKOK | New UOB Headquarter | 31 fl | U/C



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*BANGKOK | **New UOB Headquarter | 31 fl | U/C


* *Project:* United Overseas Bank Headquarter - Sukhumvit
*Height:* Unknown, 31 Storey
*Location:* Between Sukhumvit soi 24 - 26 near Emporium and BTS Phrom Phong station
*Construction:* TBA, 4 years of construction including tearing down the existing Chokchai Tower (26 storey)



















Source: https://www.facebook.com/propholic20...78776668888803


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)




----------

